# Lord of the Rings Movie of 1940



## fadhatter (May 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xruJ10C19U


its whats its supposed to be like LOL


----------



## Ermundo (May 23, 2007)

Godzilla as the Balrog. I'll be!

On another note, I have to say; Frodo's pimping! He shoots a fire demon to death, and tackles a wizard over a cliff, sending the poor fellow to his doom. Not to mention he manages to throw a ring 200 miles, and hit target?!


----------

